# I'm thinking about this lathe!



## dalepenkala (Feb 1, 2012)

I've been thinking about getting this lathe for pen making amongst many other small turnings. For pens this seems to be a standard. Very good reviews and at this price I thought its a great deal. 

Your thoughts are very welcome! Thanks in advance!

Jet 10'' x 14'' Indexing Mini Lathe (JML-1014I) with FREE $100 Gift Card! (While Supplies Last!) - Rockler Woodworking Tools


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

I have a Delta Midi lathe, but have used the Jet several times in classes at Woodcraft and prefer the Jet.

That price is good. Amazon has it for $100 more. And no gift card. Buy now!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Great little lathe to start turning especially pens, ornaments, wine bottle stoppers, etc. I have the Jet 1220 variable speed and love it.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice price, I am holding out for a variable speed but if I was ready now that is a good price on a nice lathe


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

I bought mine off of Craigslist with stand, barely used. I wish I had the variable speed but this works well too. Great for turning pens which is what I use this primarily for. I took a 
2 X 4 piece of BC plywood and mounted it to the stand first, then bolted the lathe on top. Makes for a great work surface.

Have fun.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

OK, I've always got to be a bit different. My lathe is 37" between centers. I can make a baseball bat, or I can make a pen on it. You can't make a baseball bat on that one. Personally, I would say get a large lathe, and do it all, not just tiny stuff. In fact, if I had the space available, I'd make one with 8' or 10' between centers, and STILL be able to turn pens.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Good price. Note that it is an online only sale. You can't drive to the store and pick it up. There will be a hefty shipping charge for the 67 lb item.

I can't find how much length the bed extension give you.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

With a bed lathe extension you can make bats, etc.


----------



## russ franken (Nov 29, 2009)

Check out Harbor Freight Tools. 10 by 18 variable speed for $189. On sale now


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

russfranken said:


> Check out Harbor Freight Tools. 10 by 18 variable speed for $189. On sale now


I looked through the entire manual. It doesn't state what thread the spindle takes.

1" x 8 is a common thread (e.g. Jet mini 1014).
Does anyone know?

Also the headstock and tailstock have differing Morse tapers (MT2 and MT1 respectively). So that's less flexible than the Jet mini where both are the same (MT2).


----------



## russ franken (Nov 29, 2009)

rwl7532 said:


> I looked through the entire manual. It doesn't state what thread the spindle takes.
> 
> 1" x 8 is a common thread (e.g. Jet mini 1014).
> Does anyone know?
> ...


Yes it is 1"-8. True it has different tapers, but hard to beat the price.


----------



## dalepenkala (Feb 1, 2012)

Wow guys thanks for the input!!! Many things brought up I might be able to touch on.

1st. I have limited space that is why Im really looking at a mini lathe. Im primarily interested in making pens, but can see myself wanting to try something else small to just play around.
2nd. Shipping is 39.00 and it ships from Jet. 
3rd. You no its funny I had a thought about HF but questioned the quality of the item. Anyone have that lathe?
4th. I have been looking on Craig's list now for sometime And haven't been lucky so far. 
Oh someone mentioned online sale only, I called to ask shipping price etc... And you can also order it on the phone.

Another thing I just realized is sales tax would be added in so that great deal is starting to slowly dwindle away. I still get the 100.00 gift card I guess.

I did consider the grizzly unit. Any thoughts on that one?
G0624 10" Cast Iron Bench Top Wood Lathe

Thanks for all the great responses!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I wouldn't touch the the HF lathe. My brother had one and it ended up at the metal recycler. It isn't worth it.


----------



## dalepenkala (Feb 1, 2012)

BernieW said:


> I wouldn't touch the the HF lathe. My brother had one and it ended up at the metal recycler. It isn't worth it.


Thanks for the info Bernie! I wasn't really that serious about that particular lathe but it came up.

Thanks!


----------



## dalepenkala (Feb 1, 2012)

Ok I found this on Craigslist tonight. I'm thinking about going to look at it to arrow. Any thoughts?

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/tls/3191782120.html


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

dalepenkala said:


> Ok I found this on Craigslist tonight. I'm thinking about going to look at it to arrow. Any thoughts?
> 
> GRIZZLY WOOD LATHE & ALL TOOLS MINT


Tomorrow may be too late!!

If the tools are HSS, then it's a steal from what I see.

Current models comparable are the H8259 ($235) and the G0624 ($295).

But the kicker is the G0657 has the variable speeds as described in the listing.
$355!!

The listing is an older model but the description is more or less the same as the G0657


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Haven't seen or heard of anyone with that lathe but looks like it wouldn't be bad especially with the variable speed. I think it would be a pretty decent pen lathe as well as turning other small items. Turning tools I couldn't tell but if HSS they could be worth half the price. Hopefully aren't the cheap HF set. I think that lathe sold for around $300 and the new one which is the same lathe is $355. I am not sure I would wait like was said as it may be gone.


----------



## dalepenkala (Feb 1, 2012)

Well I called the guy and he only used it less than a couple hours. He said that he is getting rid of all his equipment due to health issues. He said he paid over 400.00 2 yrs ago at Woodcraft. I didn't no Woodcraft sold Grizzly. He also said that there is a box that has never been open that came with the lathe.
He said that he would hold it for me till tomarrow night.

I was looking at the grizzly models too and come to the conclusion that it maybe one of the first versions of vs lathe. Just my thinking.

I'm kinda excited to check it out!


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Drive to Washington:
JET Mini Lathe

Sadly, I bought mine for nearly the same price.


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

dalepenkala said:


> Wow guys thanks for the input!!! Many things brought up I might be able to touch on.
> 
> 4th. I have been looking on Craig's list now for sometime And haven't been lucky so far.
> 
> ...


I should also add the additional tools/items that I bought with the lathe off Craigslist. The JET Slow speed wet grinder with about 10 attachments and about $200 worth of craft kits, pens kits, etc.

Lathe and grinder had less than 15 hrs on them. Lady was moving out of state and needed to sell. Not very often I get lucky with a deal like this.

Less than $500 for everything.


----------



## dalepenkala (Feb 1, 2012)

rwl7532 said:


> Drive to Washington:
> JET Mini Lathe
> 
> Sadly, I bought mine for nearly the same price.


I wish that was closer than Washington!


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

dalepenkala said:


> Well I called the guy and he only used it less than a couple hours. He said that he is getting rid of all his equipment due to health issues. He said he paid over 400.00 2 yrs ago at Woodcraft. I didn't no Woodcraft sold Grizzly. He also said that there is a box that has never been open that came with the lathe.
> He said that he would hold it for me till tomarrow night.
> 
> I was looking at the grizzly models too and come to the conclusion that it maybe one of the first versions of vs lathe. Just my thinking.
> ...


Did you check it out???
Is it home yet???:cray:


----------



## dalepenkala (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi Ralph
Yes I did get it it wasn't the correct machine specs for that machine and I didn't catch it till the next day. Kinda feel like an idiot but I never bought one of these lathes before so guess I didn't no what to look for. Shame on me!

Anyway on a positive note I did get it for a little less than what he was asking, I made my 1st pen today and I enjoyed it. Once I get myself organized I'll feel better!

All in all even though it wasn't what I wanted I'll use it for a while and if I enjoy turning enough I'll sell this one and get the one I wanted in the first place.

Thanks to all the great responses! It helped me to understand more about the machines!


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

So was the craigslisting incorrect?
How so?

Show me someone who never bought the wrong tool and you 'll find someone that never bought any tools!!


----------



## dalepenkala (Feb 1, 2012)

rwl7532 said:


> So was the craigslisting incorrect?
> How so?
> 
> Show me someone who never bought the wrong tool and you 'll find someone that never bought any tools!!


Yes it was. I didn't catch it til after I got home the next day. The picture was ok but it was the specs that the guy posted for the lathe.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

dalepenkala said:


> 3rd. You no its funny I had a thought about HF but questioned the quality of the item. Anyone have that lathe?


Not that particular lathe, but my 37" between centers is a HF lathe, bought in about 1997-98. Still doing just fine.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

I have a HF lathe that I bought used #37406. The fellow who had it upgreaded to a fancy Jet. He used the HF lathe for several years. I like mine and have had no trouble with it; only major maintenance was that I changed the belt on the Reeves drive.
I have gathered from another forum that HF products are like cars- some get a good one, others can get a lemon.


----------



## dalepenkala (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm glad you guys have had good luck with your HF lathes! I just didn't want to take a chance of getting one that I had problems with.
I'm not against HF so don't take it the wrong way. In fact I have a HF dust collector and couldn't be happier! Especially for the price.


----------

